# This an okay leo gecko viv?



## Matt W (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi guys,

Just looking for some advice, will a 24 inch(long), 15 inch(deep) and 23 inch(high) wooden vivarium be ok for 2 3 month old leopard geckos?

Thx

Matt

(P.S:This is the 1 I'm thinking about buying: http://www.premierpetsonline.com/showdetails.asp?id=4009 )


----------



## ellroy (Aug 2, 2005)

Hiya,

I used to keep leopard geckos....love them!

Sizewise it would be ok although the height would obviously be wasted on them as they don't climb. You will definitely need larger accomodation soon though....I personally would recommend at least 36" x 12" for an older pair. Also bear in mind that you may need to seperate them if they turn out to both be males.

I would recommend www.geckoworld.co.uk for more detailed info.

Hope this helps and good luck!

Alan


----------



## Andrew (Aug 2, 2005)

I would reccommend geckoworld.co.uk too. There are some pretty knowledgable people there.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Matt W (Aug 2, 2005)

Thx m8, helps loads, I know about height, just that was the smallest wooden one I could find which also had the length. I would of got a flat plastic 1 but apparantly they don't hold heat well which I suppose is true. Website is a good 1 thx!

Thx

Matt W


----------



## Samzo (Aug 2, 2005)

I have 2 leopard geckos myself, they're great little lizards. Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Matt W (Aug 2, 2005)

Thx m8, Will definatly be getting my 1st 1 on thursday this week and maybe the oppisite sex 1 next january!

Thx

Matt W


----------

